# Most acceptable way to lift lathe onto workbench



## oldschoolcane (Aug 14, 2018)

Completed my workbench, now I need to get my 48" Atlas onto workbench safely. Not terribly heavy but I need to do this most likely by myself?
I've never used an engine hoist/lift before, is this the only option? Considered taking lathe apart, does the headstock come off easily? The motor and the assembly are already separate. Any thought or ideas?
Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Moderatemixed (Aug 14, 2018)

The lathe comes apart very easily into 4 pieces, 1) Tailstock, 2) Headstock, 3) Saddle and 4) Bed. It comes apart in 30 min and is about an hour going back together. If you have an engine hoist, use it; it’ll be much easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 14, 2018)

I would avoid disassembling the lathe that far unless you need to do it for some other reason.  If you run the tailstock and carriage down to the right end of the bed, two normal adults can easily lift the unit.  

If you have to do it by yourself, you should make a spreader bar from say a 4" by 1/2" flat bar or the equivalent in a "T" or two pieces of steel angle about 4 feet long.  Rig up two choker straps or use one long one.  Put the chokers around the headstock and the tailstock to keep the top-heavy lathe from turning over.  Attach them to the ends of the spreader bar.  With the carriage at the tailstock end of the bed, by test lifts, find the balance point for attaching the spreader to the hoist.  If you need to move the lathe several feet, lift it enough to set it down on the hoist's legs until you have it in the final lifting position.


----------



## oldschoolcane (Aug 14, 2018)

I had purchased the lathe a few years ago, its been stored in a crate since then and could use a good cleaning does the headstock come off fairly simply? I can see how the tailstock can be removed, maybe I should remove the headstock and tailstock clean and reassemble on the bench?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 14, 2018)

I'd shy away from removing the headstock. It's supp0osed to be exactly where it is. (unless it's been dropped). Putting it back there might be error  prone.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 14, 2018)

The headstock is supposed to be a slight interference fit between the ways, and is positioned left to right by two tapped holes in the bottom of it that must line up with two drilled holes through the bed.  Then it is locked in place by the 9-97 Clamp and a 1/2" bolt.  Theoretically. you should be able to remove the 1/2" and two 5/16" bolts and remove and later reinstall the headstock without disturbing its accuracy.  But as Tom wrote, I would avoid doing that if you can.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 14, 2018)

I *highly* concur with previous comments about, basicly, leave the headstock alone. I mounted a Craftsman 12X36 with just a couple of motorcycle tie-down straps. Slow, but no sideways pressure where it shouldn't be. *And then* took the motor off. I had a stand welded up by a pro welder, I didn't trust my own work for something like this. Wanted it right. Again, leave the headstock be. With the motor off, it shouldn't be that heavy or imbalanced.


----------



## welderr (Aug 17, 2018)

I wouldn't hesitate for a second to pull the headstock, it's simple enough to check if it's alligned later with a piece of drill rod in the chuck with a dial indicater on the carraige. Save your back your gonna need it. TJ


----------



## weewill (Aug 17, 2018)

I used a hydraulic lift table from Harbor Freight to lift  a mill drill. They mill weights over 500 lbs. With the lift table I raised it up and slid onto a stand by myself.  Willy


----------



## Round in circles (Aug 23, 2018)

I made a simple wooden gantry that was 7 feet above the floor  using two new 2 x9 wooden joists 12 foot long set in the walls right across my small garage. To make an over croft above my lathe area. It came in handy to hang a small chain hoist off to lift my lathe off the trolley it was on .

The stand for the lathe is set on a welded frame set on 4 inch hard nylon locking castors, ( gives a good work height as I have a bust up spine and wrecked left leg ).
 It was a simple task to use 2 x   2 ton webbing ratchet straps  to fasten a  length of 2x 3 wood  along the bed of the lathe with the tail stock locked off at the right hand end  and the carriage moved right up to it & locked off too.

With things set up like that the point of balance is slightly to the left of the center of the Atlas lathe. I hung a small plastic bucket next to a 1.5 ton chain hoist , used the bucket to contain the chain and winched the lathe up high enough to roll the stand under .  . Kept the chain & straps on till I'd got the mounting bolts through all the mounting holes & fitted the washers & nylon locking nuts . Then fully lowered it to take the straps & wood off to tighten it up .


----------



## Moderatemixed (Aug 23, 2018)

I have rebuilt 3 of these lathes and have dismantled 4 in total. The headstock is an interference fit as has been stated above. If you are concerned with accuracy being negatively affected, don’t be. Cleaning the lathe, bed, headstock, tail stock etc will likely improve it’s accuracy; unless of course you are un-crating a brand new Atlas (lol). Besides, understanding how your lathe goes together is never a bad idea; at least it shouldn’t be. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coherent (Aug 25, 2018)

For my first lathe I bought a cheap 1 ton chain hoist from harbor freight (about $40 on sale with a coupon). Hung it near the front of the garage door. Lifted the lathe with it and then lowered the lathe onto cart/table with wheels that was about the same height as my work bench. It was easy at that point to roll the table next to the work bench and slide it off onto it. Did it alone and it was pretty easy.


----------



## agfrvf (Aug 29, 2018)

HF shop crane. I keep finding more uses for it.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 29, 2018)

agfrvf said:


> HF shop crane. I keep finding more uses for it.



I concur. I have one of the folding models and it's not like I use it everyday. But working by yourself safely it's the only way to fly IMHO. I also broke down and got the 1,000lb lift cart and one ton chain hoist. Worth every penny and my back thanks me.


----------



## jonhendry (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm going to be lifting a Craftsman 12 101.07402 soon, and I've been thinking of building essentially a 6 foot tall saw horse to do it, in conjunction with a Harbor Freight come-along cable pull to do the lifting.


----------



## mickri (Aug 8, 2021)

The craftsman lathes aren't that heavy.  When I had to move my 12x36 onto its bench I took the tailstock, cross slide and the motor off.  And all of the covers.  Left the headstock on the bed.  Lifted one end onto the bench and then the other end.  Was working by myself.  Like Robert said piece of cake for two guys to lift a it onto a bench.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 9, 2021)

Caution:  The 12" machines with the 1/2" beds are a bit heavier than the 3/8" bed machines.  Don't attempt to move a complete one by yourself unless you have a good engine hoist.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 9, 2021)

Folding engine hoist is indispensable.

The most important thing with moving any machine is to remember to move it with your brain, not your muscles....

John


----------



## jonhendry (Aug 9, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> Caution:  The 12" machines with the 1/2" beds are a bit heavier than the 3/8" bed machines.  Don't attempt to move a complete one by yourself unless you have a good engine hoist.


When I bought it, the seller and I were able to muscle it off the bench and onto a dolly, and then through the garage. (And between his Ferrari and Lamborghini. I'm glad he was "driving" the dolly and that we didn't have to carry the lathe between the cars. Body damage to those things would have cost me a lot more than $300.) 

That was with the tailstock, motor, and countershaft removed, but not the saddle. So it's theoretically movable by two people, but definitely not fun to do so.

I figure a saw horse ought to be able to support the weight, as long as the horizontal board between the two leg brackets is strong enough and not too long. Maybe use a 4x4 for that instead of a 2x4.


----------



## MikeInOr (Aug 9, 2021)

I have moved my Atlas 12" both ways by myself.  Pick it up one end at a time and cuss a whole lot (30 years ago or so when I was a lot younger).  Used a cherry picker (engine hoist) and strap the motor up really well so it doesn't shift then balance and move the tail end (with the tail stock removed) with one hand while jacking the cherry picker with the other.

I always made sure not to put the strap around the lead screw for fear of bending it.

Is your new work bench mobile?  I.e. does it have wheels under it?  If so lifting the lathe with a chain hoist and moving the table underneath it might be easier.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 11, 2021)

Mine was completely disassembled  and put back together on the bench once. Another time I lifted the bed with headstock by myself. I will not do that again.  Although I'm pretty sure I couldn't do it now even if I was still dumb enough to try. Another time, me and two teenage boys lifted it.  Get boys that are used to actual work.  "Light duty" boys aren't much help.  Although if you force it on them often enough, they'll get better.  It takes persistence. Lol. Anyways, another time, my brother in law helped me carry it up some cellar stairs.  And ever since then, it's been slid around from bench to bench by me, one side at a time.  With any luck, it'll stay put until the estate auction, which I'm hoping is many, many years from now.  All that said...I vote engine hoist. Borrow or rent. Everyone wants to buy one, which means there's plenty to borrow. Then it goes away when you're done with it.


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 11, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Mine was completely disassembled  and put back together on the bench once. Another time I lifted the bed with headstock by myself. I will not do that again.  Although I'm pretty sure I couldn't do it now even if I was still dumb enough to try. Another time, me and two teenage boys lifted it.  Get boys that are used to actual work.  "Light duty" boys aren't much help.  Although if you force it on them often enough, they'll get better.  It takes persistence. Lol. Anyways, another time, my brother in law helped me carry it up some cellar stairs.  And ever since then, it's been slid around from bench to bench by me, one side at a time.  With any luck, it'll stay put until the estate auction, which I'm hoping is many, many years from now.  All that said...I vote engine hoist. Borrow or rent. Everyone wants to buy one, which means there's plenty to borrow. Then it goes away when you're done with it.


"Light duty boys" hahaha


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 11, 2021)

I use a cherry picker to move almost everything heavy.


----------



## macardoso (Aug 11, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> I use a cherry picker to move almost everything heavy.


I too use a cherry picker, but now I'm questioning if I am doing it right if I don't have chickens and a half watermelon...


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 11, 2021)

I use this guy. He works cheap. Mike


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 11, 2021)

You call yourself a hobby machinist?
You don't have chickens or watermelons......
Wow, I must be one of the lucky few with a fully equipped shop.
By the way, those aren't chickens , those are organic insect repellent!


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 11, 2021)

macardoso said:


> I too use a cherry picker, but now I'm questioning if I am doing it right if I don't have chickens and a half watermelon...


If you HAVE to ask......


----------



## JPMacG (Aug 11, 2021)

I stripped the lathe down to just the bed and headstock.   At that point I was able to move it myself just sliding and lifting one end at a time.  The motor and motor support casting are heavy.   If nothing else, take them and the tailstock off.


----------

